# bercy sauce



## ddugan (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking for a recipe for bercy sauce. Remember it from a long time ago and I think it goes fish stock, onions?, white wine. I remember it being white and pretty translucent. Any help please.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

shallots, wine, butter, parsley, lemon with fish veloute as a base.


----------



## ddugan (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Anneke. Looked at a lot of sites including cooks.com and nobody had one. Trying to put together a new pasta for the restaurant I work at.


----------

